# Taiwanese style hives in Thailand



## Elle (May 21, 2013)

My 1st hive at the back yard.
New baby queen, 3 combs. 

Front








Back








My uncle just add 3 hives for my field training.

















He placed them under the mango tree and we may have problem with red ants!

Ants nest on the mango tree


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi
Welcome to the Forum. Could you explain how your hive works? Does it have frames, size, how many frames, how you manage the hive? Very interesting!


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome.. I too am interested to see how our counterparts the world over do it.


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

Can we see pictures of the hives while you have them open? I'd be quite interested in how they're constructed, too


----------



## seapro220 (Mar 14, 2013)

Interesting.
I've heard from several souces that using cinamon around the hives discourges or repels ants because they dont like the 'scent'. Since you have ants that actively 'nest' above or in close promity to the hives this might be something to try - that's a natural choice or option. How much/little I haven't determined but will be testing on mine this summer.


----------



## Elle (May 21, 2013)

I'm not sure about measurement of the hive. I guess the taiwanese one is smaller than langstroth hives. Maybe a bit smaller.
1 hive(or 1box) could contain 10 frames at max(not include the feeder) 

There're 2 windows for ventilation when we need to move the hives. So in side the hives wouldn't be too hot.
Since we live in tropical weather. There're lots of bugs and ants on the ground also very humid. So we put the hives on the base.(as you can see in the picture) The base mostly made from metal and sometimes we put grease-lubricant on the base legs to prevent ants. 

We have to put the hives under the tree to get some shade since the weather its about 90F or more during the day and humidity about 60% or more. 

I'll upload more pictures very soon.


----------



## SRBrooks (Jun 24, 2012)

Elle:

That hive has character. Really like it...

Sondra


----------



## Elle (May 21, 2013)

some more pictures of my hive and my uncles' hives.

inside the hive with 8 frames and feeder tray on top of the frames.
























window for ventilation when we need to move the hives. Close the entrance and leave both windows, front and back open when we move them








This one is an empty hive. Still in good condition but hasn't been used
inside the box








My bee hive... only have 3 frames and a young virgin queen. She hasn't lay eggs yet 








inside my bee hive. I put tray feeder inside the box. since I only have 3 frames. I hope my queen will mate soon. 









I have no luck today. I can't find my queen and I got stung on my nose!
So, I didn't take a good photos today. 
I'll keep post more soon.


----------



## Michigan Hobby (Feb 24, 2005)

Been many years ago, but I use to live in Chiangmai and raised bees too. Always had to put the legs of the hive stands in cups of water to form a moat so the red ants wouldn't cross. And then sometimes that didn't work either. Also remember spreading diesel fuel on the ground around the hives to discourage the ants. The ants will destroy a hive in no time flat if given the opportunity. Good luck. Where in Chiangmai do you live?


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Thanks for the pictures of your hives! The ventilation doors are an interesting feature of your hives.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Interesting to see hives in CM - I will be working there in a about a months time.
I remember a shop near the Night Bazaar selling honey and bee products.


----------



## Elle (May 21, 2013)

Michigan Hobby said:


> Where in Chiangmai do you live?


I live in Sarapee District  

Yesterday, Red ants army attack one of my uncle's hive!. I swept them away and has to put some diesel fuel on the legs of the base. I checked the hive today. Ants didn't come back to that hive but they change to another hive


----------

